# Why don't you feed a good dog food ???



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It seems I'm seeing more and more posts here and on other boards by people that are having health issues and or their dogs passing away for no reason. Many of you do not realize how important a good dog food is for your dog and then some of you do. DOG FOOD PLAYS A HUGE ROLE IN YOUR DOGS HEALTH...Their really is a couple of easy way's to tell, first do NOT believe what you see on TV. 99% of the time that food is garbage. All you have to do is look at the ingredients and if it contains corn, wheat, soy or glutens you are feeding a bad dog food. Some big name brands that are just flat out terrible are Hills, Purnia, Beneful, Iams, Ol Roy, and Royal Canin. Please check out a good review site before feeding your dog and here are two.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons

and a very good educational site

The Dog Food Project - Common Fallacies of Dog Food Reviews


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I cringe every time I am in the check out lane at the grocery store. I wish I had a flyer chocked full of information on nutrition, well ~add a page of training, too! 
People think they are "spoiling" their dogs when they give them what the think they love, and then you see obese waddlers all over the neighborhood.
Most vets aren't versed on it, either, so if a problem arises, they'll push their Rx brand and the owners are fine with it, because it was vet recommended.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I was at the dog park the other day and I swear half the dogs there were just flat out way to fat. Tony came flying in trying to play, but most dogs just got out of the way because they were just to fat to play with him. I turned to one lady and started to apoligize about how my young dog likes to harasse older dogs like hers.
She looked at me like I was nuts and told me it was OK because hers was only 13 months old. Geez, this dog was easily 50 pounds overweight. You could tell he wanted to play with Tony but their was no way it was gonna happen because Tony just flew by him. Pretty sad really.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great post. I feel the same way when I take Meega to the dog park at times as she can just zoom around. Heck I get asked if I feed my dogs! Luckily, my parent's neighbor has some nicely fit dogs, minus the older hypothyroid lab, who still can go pretty well and loves to play fetch, and usually doing it everyday, unless Meega is down there as she can outrun him easily. 

I think sometimes people just don't realize how bad name brand food is. I keep trying to get my parents to feed their 3 dogs at least middle of the road food such as Canidae or Whole Earth Farms. Their excuse is, "We don't ever remember what we get because we don't keep the bag." Therefore, I offered to go and get the food for them since the store is right by my house. Then I got a "Well unlike your dog our dogs can eat anything." Some of that is true, Meega seems to have a grain sensitivity and is on Evo and is doing fantastic. Plus one must remember that the general public is just not educated, and buys into the advertising and/or thinks that all dog food is the same since it is all approved to be sold.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a post a while ago where I polled my Facebook friends and asked them what they fed and why. Most people think that like most name brands, name brand dog food is good quality, some fed because thats whey they fed their dog as a kid or parents fed (sticking with a brand...like once upon a time Science Diet WAS a good food and people still belive it is especially since its approved by vets)


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 5, 2010)

I feed Arden Grange is that any good can you tell me? I do know that some people feed a worse food through no choice because its the only food their dog can tolerate...its only a good food as long as it agrees with them i suppose. Like my Isabelle she came to me on a crappy food...i mean its like under a tenner for a 15kg bag!! Ive tried slowly changing her over and she had a bad belly for days, so for now she will stay on the cheap food because it suits her. I will try again in few weeks once shes got over her bad belly fully (shes not bad now but she was for a good few days so i will give her a rest!) because i would prefer to feed her a better food but if it does turn out that she can only tolerate the rubbishy food then i will have to keep her on it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Isabelle said:


> I feed Arden Grange is that any good can you tell me? I do know that some people feed a worse food through no choice because its the only food their dog can tolerate...its only a good food as long as it agrees with them i suppose. Like my Isabelle she came to me on a crappy food...i mean its like under a tenner for a 15kg bag!! Ive tried slowly changing her over and she had a bad belly for days, so for now she will stay on the cheap food because it suits her. I will try again in few weeks once shes got over her bad belly fully (shes not bad now but she was for a good few days so i will give her a rest!) because i would prefer to feed her a better food but if it does turn out that she can only tolerate the rubbishy food then i will have to keep her on it.


if the food you are switching over to is that much better you may have to transition super slow, like just sprinkle a tiny bit into her food for a few days until you can build to a 1/4..not sure if you tried that already

what formula are you feeding? It looks its a 3star food according to dog food analysis.


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea i think i will try to do it really really slowly this time but im not even going to try again for a couple of weeks i think. Its the large breed puppy i will be putting her on, i have my other dogs on AG Prestige.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Especially over here it is hard to find any good food at all. They mainly sell Pedigree, Hills, Royal Canine, Purina, Eukanuba and all the other big brands. 

Most people swear on Hills but my male hates that food, he doesn't even want to touch it. If it is great food it is so expensive that we can't afford it because of the exchange rate. Paying 80 Euros for a frickin 15kg bag is ridiculous. 

Right now I am feeding Wellness Seafood from Euro-Food. So far it is the best food and my male loves it. My female is still on Pedigree but hopefully I can change that. 

Do you guys know if I could order dog food from the states and have it shipped to an APO adresse? The food we get in the PX is the crappy stuff and they only have Purina, Pedigree, Hills and Royal Canine and some other brands that aren't that great.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Especially over here it is hard to find any good food at all. They mainly sell Pedigree, Hills, Royal Canine, Purina, Eukanuba and all the other big brands.
> 
> Most people swear on Hills but my male hates that food, he doesn't even want to touch it. If it is great food it is so expensive that we can't afford it because of the exchange rate. Paying 80 Euros for a frickin 15kg bag is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Wellness is a great food

I do not know about dog food shipping, maybe you should start a new thread asking about that so that more people and hopefully someone with the answer can help


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if the Wellness you are feeding is the same Wellness we have here. that's a great food and you should just stick with that if you can get it.

Even if you can ship other food, the cost of shipping would probably be super high. Even when my DH ships 20 pound boxes to his family the cost is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is the food I am feeding my male:
Europremium - products - Euro Premium - Adult - Seafood

Thats the incredients:
Rice, dehydrated fish (min. 16%), potato, rice protein, animal fat, hydrolysed chicken liver, beet pulp, brewers dried yeast, refined fish oil, lecithin, chicory pulp (source of fructo-oligosaccharides and inuline), salt, green tea, rosemary.

I don't think it is the same Wellness.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mrs K, if you have a hard time finding a quality kibble maybe you should look into raw feeding. I bet the variety of meat is great where you are!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Mrs K, if you have a hard time finding a quality kibble maybe you should look into raw feeding. I bet the variety of meat is great where you are!


That is what I was going to suggest. Even if you are not comfortable with raw, a home-made diet of cooked meats and vegetables would be better than a diet that is mostly processed rice and beet-pulp (a cheap filler of no nutritional value, despite what the pet-food companies say about it).


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> That is the food I am feeding my male:
> Europremium - products - Euro Premium - Adult - Seafood
> 
> Thats the incredients:
> ...


I don't know if this is what it say's on the bag but this how I see this food. Rice should not be the Number one ingredient meat or meat meal should be, the more meat in the first 5 ingredients the better. Rice is not a very high quality grain I would rather see brown rice or even white rice, brown is best. 16% fish is not very high because it is really the only meat ingredient and it most likely contains ethoxyquins. Potato is OK, but rice protein is a low quality grain. Animal fat is an unknown fat and I want to know what kind of fat and I perfer chicken fat to the other kinds of fat. Brewers dried yeast is not very good. Beet plup is the remains of whats left over after making suger, a filler which is used to keep dogs stools firm. Green tea ? Humm, caffine?


I would not feed this to my dog. Check out my link I left above and here are a couple of links to 2 great dog food manufacters.

The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products

Champion Petfoods | Home


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a list of dog foods I made up that I would feed my dog....

Artemis, Blue Wilderness, Go, Horizon, Evo****, Innova**, Instrinct***, Orijen******, Taste of the Wild**, Wellness, Acana***, Fromm**, Merrick, Canidae, Evanders, Earthborn, Natrures Logic, Natures Variety, Solid Gold, Pinnacle, Timberwolf, Blue Buffalo, Halo, California Natural**, Karma*, Heathwise*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> That is the food I am feeding my male:
> Europremium - products - Euro Premium - Adult - Seafood
> 
> Thats the incredients:
> Rice, dehydrated fish (min. 16%), potato, rice protein, animal fat, hydrolysed chicken liver, beet pulp, brewers dried yeast, refined fish oil, lecithin, chicory pulp (source of fructo-oligosaccharides and inuline), salt, green tea, rosemary.


 Folks can pick apart any food.....

The green tea is there because it's a potent cancer fighter and is rich in things that are good in general. 

I don't have as much of an issue with the brewer's dried yeast, unless your dog is prone to ear infections.

As mentioned, rice is the number one ingredient, and then potato as the 3rd ingredient, so there is a lot of grain in this food. I would recommend adding more meat protein using real meat.

The one true objectionable ingredient I see is Animal Fat. It's not just that it's an unknown quantity, but at least here in the US, generic animal fat and generic meat meal are the two ingredients most likely to contain reminants of the drug that they use to euthanize animals. Most likely it is coming from beef and the slaughterhouses. I do not know if that is true outside of the US.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> It seems I'm seeing more and more posts here and on other boards by people that are having health issues and or their dogs passing away for no reason. Many of you do not realize how important a good dog food is for your dog and then some of you do. DOG FOOD PLAYS A HUGE ROLE IN YOUR DOGS HEALTH...


I *wholeheartedly* agree with the OP on the importance of good nutrition for our pets. However, I take issue with his following comment: _It seems I'm seeing more and more posts here and on other boards by people that are having health issues and or their dogs passing away for no reason. Many of you do not realize how important a good dog food is for your dog and then some of you do._

What one feeds their dog will not necessarily determine the pet’s health – good or bad. In my opinion, I think genetics is just as important, probably more so, than nutrition. Of course, good nutrition is *VERY* important! And, using a high-quality pet food is vital in ensuring proper nutrition!! But, I also believe _most _folks that post on this site already know that store-brand pet food is not the best option when choosing a pet food for their dog(s). The links the OP provided are great though!  

I would agree that there have been a number of illnesses and/or deaths reported lately on this site. I’ve read some of those pet owners’ previous posts, I can honestly say that these people were wonderful “masters” and took great care of their dog(s). I do NOT believe poor nutrition contributed to any of the illnesses or deaths that have been reported on *this* site. I just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Miikkas mom said:


> But, I also believe _most _folks that post on this site already know that store-brand pet food is not the best option when choosing a pet food for their dog(s).


I'm not really sure that this is true anymore. We've had an incredible influx of new members, many new to dogs, many new to GSDs. 



> I would agree that there have been a number of illnesses and/or deaths reported lately on this site. I’ve read some of those pet owners’ previous posts, I can honestly say that these people were wonderful “masters” and took great care of their dog(s). I do NOT believe poor nutrition contributed to any of the illnesses or deaths that have been reported on *this* site. I just wanted to clarify that.


I agree with you Miikkas Mom!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

LisaT said:


> Folks can pick apart any food.....
> 
> The green tea is there because it's a potent cancer fighter and is rich in things that are good in general.
> 
> ...


I am not picking this apart I am giving my personal feelings about this food. Quite frankly because I could find "nothing about the use or not the use of ethoxyquin", that is good enough for me not to feed this or any other dog food to my dog. Green tea has more caffine in it than a super strong cup of coffee. Beet pulp is a filler with no useful benefit to our dogs. I stand by how I feel about this food. and so does the no 1 dog review site. This is a different ingredient but it proves my point, it is a one star above the lowest grade they give.

Dog Food Reviews - Arden Grange Adult Light Chicken & Rice - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is another very informational site, on the right side their is more options to review, great site.

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The food choices in other countries are not the same as the choices we have here. So people have to either make do with what they can get and supplement with fresh food or feed a home cooked diet or a raw diet. 

The formulas of what are considered good foods here are often different in other countries.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

LisaT said:


> I'm not really sure that this is true anymore. We've had an incredible influx of new members, many new to dogs, many new to GSDs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Miikkas Mom!


 ......I do not know why the whole quote does not come through

Will now you have meet one. *Beno*, had a tumor that was directly related to an ingredient in his food, and was put down because of that tumor. And this is the reason I am a HUGE believer in feeding a good brand of food. The *pain* one feels knowing that they could have prolonged the life of their loved one, is nothing you will ever know unless it happens to you. Good luck with your dogs!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The new sofware cannot quote quotes 

I am sorry to hear about Beno :hugs: Many of us have "learned" on dogs that have paid the price with their health, and that is very hard to deal with.

I'm a huge believer in nutrition - I think some genetics can be controlled with optimal nutrition, though not all.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

well, at least the eukanuba i WAS feeding is rated as a one star instead of a no star. I'm sure glad i switched to BARF now. although i do want to increase the ration a little. i even thought about picking up some TOTW at my local ace but it's even got some fish byproduct in it.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a guy named Eric at the site I have listed below. He is so knowledable about dog food it is unreal. I thought I was pretty sharp but this guy makes me look like a beginner. If you have any questons about your food call this guy out and he will help you. I think he lives for dog food. Don't let what happened to me happen to you.

I contacted TOTW about their fish meal and they assured me they did not use ethoxyquin, but they do buy from suppliers who use it ,but they bake it to help destroy it. Keep in mind the US Coast guard requires it's use on any fish meal coming into the states.


Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

after reading this thread, i feel like a deadbeat owner feeding him cheap crap. time to upgrade him, and treat him better.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If you're not happy with what their is avaialbe to feed, I agree--go raw!!

I think feeding raw in Europe would actually be easier. In my opinion (and have lived not too far from you in Triberg), I think it's easy to find local, small butchers that would be willing to help out and give you some of the "extras".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You would not believe how many times I have heard this..... *"We feed our dog whatever is on sale that week, we feel he needs a variety anyway"* That is the worst thing you can do!! Thats terrible for them, if you switch food you have to switch the food gradually, over a period of a week or so. Start with a mixture of 25% new and 75% old and feed that for two or three days and then step it up to 50-50, and finally end up with 75% new and 25% old.

Everytime I see someone with *Kibbles N Bits *I tell them "I dont mean to be rude and I dont know if you know but that brand of food is not very good for dogs, if your Vet bills are a little on the high side that may be the reason why. Then they almost always ask me what is a better brand and I tell them : Solid Gold, Nutro, Wellness, Evo, Innova, Orijen or Blue Wilderness but you may find something else you like, just do some research." 
I know it sounds like I am being rude but I say it in a nice way and a very friendly way, I am just looking out for all dogs, not just mine.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

nitty917 said:


> after reading this thread, i feel like a deadbeat owner feeding him cheap crap. time to upgrade him, and treat him better.


Awww, don't be so hard on yourself, you just weren't aware of all the issues surrounding commercial pet foods. Pat yourself on the back for joining the forum and being open to learning.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> You would not believe how many times I have heard this..... *"We feed our dog whatever is on sale that week, we feel he needs a variety anyway"* That is the worst thing you can do!! Thats terrible for them, if you switch food you have to switch the food gradually, over a period of a week or so. Start with a mixture of 25% new and 75% old and feed that for two or three days and then step it up to 50-50, and finally end up with 75% new and 25% old.
> 
> Everytime I see someone with *Kibbles N Bits *I tell them "I dont mean to be rude and I dont know if you know but that brand of food is not very good for dogs, if your Vet bills are a little on the high side that may be the reason why. Then they almost always ask me what is a better brand and I tell them : Solid Gold, Nutro, Wellness, Evo, Innova, Orijen or Blue Wilderness but you may find something else you like, just do some research."
> I know it sounds like I am being rude but I say it in a nice way and a very friendly way, I am just looking out for all dogs, not just mine.




Kibble's yes I agree with not changing the food very often. however if you were speaking about what is on sale at the butcher's, well that is a different story. In one week, Dakotas meals include many different meats. Chicken, Turkey, pork, beef, fish. So variety when feeding raw is essential. 

Also, rotating meat sources is also fine. (evo red, evo chicken and turkey, evo herring and salmon) Dogs need a little variety in their diets. Would you want to eat nothing but spaghetti and meatballs your whole life?


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

I've never fed really bad food, but since I've switched to grain free I cannot believe the difference in my dogs (and parents dogs) coats and overall health. They just radiate health, shed less and look amazing after a simple brushing. One of my parents GSDs has had lifelong skin issues. They tried 5 different foods with varying success, but since going grainless 2 months ago the difference is astounding. Gone is the flaky skin, itchy spots, hot spots, ear gunk... really amazing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Everytime I see someone with a huge sack of Old Roy I always ask, is that really made from Roy?

People just don't know better sometimes. 20 years ago, almost everyone bought their food at the grocery store. 

Maybe it's the owner's age, lack of research or sticking with what's worked in the past. 20 years ago, Iams and Pukenuba were better foods. 

When my husband was in an accident and hospitalized, my sister brought me me a pile of coupons she'd found for BENIFUL. From the bit of info she had - she's a CPA with an MBA, no dumbie, reads consumer reports about everything - she thought she was being helpful trying to save me some money. Now this is someone who grew up training GSDs but hasn't had a dog in a long time, she didn't know better.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

nitty917 said:


> after reading this thread, i feel like a deadbeat owner feeding him cheap crap. time to upgrade him, and treat him better.


 *You made my day !!!* because it means I have reached at least one person and one more dog is gonna get better food soon.
Did you see my list????


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

To give credit where it is due, the only reason I even looked into grain free is because of this forum.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my list and yes I have missed some and some I just don't like..

Artemis, Blue Wilderness, Go, Horizon, Evo****, Innova**, Instrinct***, Orijen******, Taste of the Wild**(wetlands), Wellness, Acana***, Fromm**, Merrick, Canidae, Evanders, Earthborn, Natrures Logic, Natures Variety, Solid Gold, Pinnacle, Timberwolf, Blue Buffalo, Halo, California Natural**, Karma*, Heathwise*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

crs996 said:


> To give credit where it is due, the only reason I even looked into grain free is because of this forum.


I think their are some very outstanding foods that have grain in them, Artemis Med/Large breed puppy, Fromm, Merrick, California Natural and Heathwise just to name a few. All I would feed to my dog and feel very comfortable doing so.


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

crs996 said:


> To give credit where it is due, the only reason I even looked into grain free is because of this forum.


Ditto! The rescue even gave me a complimentary bag of Dog Chow. I am now trying the trial size Pinnacle from Petco.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember feeding my dog back in the late 70's early 80's gaines burgers. Every piece of food had a hair in it, red food dye, and who knows what else.
Those were bad times.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, your question is 
Why don’t you feed a good dog food?
I don’t have this issue, I am always looking for the best I can afford, but this makes me think.
How many Brands are in Wal-Mart, Publix, Target, Petsmart, Petco…
Why the Products are there if those are not safe?
I guess is because AAFCO approve those products for Animal feeding, AFFCO is the regulatory Organ to keep an eye over animal products and check that not dangerous ingredients are used to feed animals Just like FDA check on human food.

In comparison, everybody knows that MacDonald uses Saturated fat that is the main problem fatting people, getting problems with obesity, diabetes, high blood pressure, and many more, but they still are approved to sell their food and many mothers take their child’s after school to get the happy meal EVERY DAY.

Up to this moment, there is no final ruling that Corn, Wheat, Soy or any Grain is universal cause of sickness, like allergies or any other problem, My Neighbor can’t understand why I spend 50.00 for a 35 pounds of food while he feeds his dog with Wal-Mart stuff for less than half the price and his dog don’t have any allergies or noticeable problem at all as many people claim, as bad as it sounds, he is right!, I’ve never seen his dog scratching or slow or even fat.

He also makes jokes about how my girl looks skinny compared with other GSD’s with “my premium food”


I guess there are many things to prove and people to educate.
Just my .02c


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

My parent's malinois is on Iams currently, and I am desperately trying to get them to switch to something better. Here are my option from my local specialty store: TOTW(concerned about the E-word), Wellness and wellness core(concerned with it being a newer company), Earthborn and Natural Balance. 

I am leaning toward natural balance since that seems to be similar in meat content to Iams, but I would hope better quality. Would this be a good choice given my choices? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gaines burgers??? We fed GENERIC GAINES BURGERS! Finast brand. Those were the good ole days. 

AAFCO feeding trials. I think the feeding trials take a number of dogs and ensure that their study group does not lose more than something terrible, like 13% of their body weight. PASS. I do not know if this is such a great standard. 

What is really crappy is when you feed your dog a five star food for several years, and before that mid range, decent food, and your dog lives less than nine years. while all your parents' dogs have always eaten Dads or Purina and have lived 14 and 15 years with great coats and no allergies. And the dog they have now, that you are buying food like Natural Balance or Canidae grain free, the dog has siezures and a terrible coat. 

I don't know. You have to trust the company, not just look at the ingredients and say Yay or Nay.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

unloader said:


> My parent's malinois is on Iams currently, and I am desperately trying to get them to switch to something better. Here are my option from my local specialty store: TOTW(concerned about the E-word), Wellness and wellness core(concerned with it being a newer company), Earthborn and Natural Balance.
> 
> I am leaning toward natural balance since that seems to be similar in meat content to Iams, but I would hope better quality. Would this be a good choice given my choices? Any help would be appreciated!


They responded to me in an e-mail and on this board (see below) I would not worry about it. I feed their wetlands and feel very confident in their product.

Taste of the Wild 
Junior Member

Join Date: Feb 2010
Posts: 1 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 

















*Response to Ethoxyquin Concern* 
Thank you for your inquiry. We want to correct the information you received about Taste of the Wild Pet Food and the use of ethoxyquin.

There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods. 

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

There is a small supply of ethoxyquin free fish meal available in the United States. However, this is not adequate to meet the supply demands for all pet food manufacturers that use fish meal. Also, the peroxide levels are much higher than we feel comfortable with. Peroxide is an indicator of oxidation. Peroxide can cause vomiting and may even cause damage to vital organs. 

Ethoxyquin is being used in scientific research as a cancer fighting antioxidant. When present in controlled amounts, it has never been shown to cause harmful effects.

We hope this better answers your concerns about ethoxyquin.

Taste of the Wild Pet Foods


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feed my dogs Kirkland Dog Food from Costco.My dogs love it!They haven't had any health issues.I makes them pee and poop alot less, which is good for me because I am trying to re-grow grass in my back yard.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For those that the info in this thread is all new and they want to learn more we have many threads going into some detail on these issues. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/88385-ethoxqyuin-dog-food-ours.html

And on the same line as this thread also with info from the dogfoodproject (there were also other threads with info from this report).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/92713-ingredients-avoid.html

Lots of good info from some very food savy people over the years in past threads such as LisaT. As always ignore the bickering that some posters seem to always bring with them.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont feed my dog dog food, he gets table scraps and birthday cake and he looks phenominal!! solid poops, built like a brick sh*t house, and will work for days if you add in a cheeseburger from mcdonalds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

birthday cake? hmmm, maybe that is why he is built like a "brick sh**house"? 
If your feeding it to your dog, it is dog food.
:crazy:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> birthday cake? hmmm, maybe that is why he is built like a "brick sh**house"?
> If your feeding it to your dog, it is dog food.
> :crazy:


5 days ago he was feeding dog food http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/85863-what-you-feeding-your-dog-12.html#post1792305

just another person trying to start something


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Great post! I had to do a lot of searching on the internet to find out what was the best food for my dog, and ended up with EVO wet, and Orijen dry. This is what she gets now. My best buddy came from a shelter, and they sent a bag of Hill's Science home with her. It's a shame both of these brands (Orijen and EVO) aren't available readily in the stores, one has to go to either a specialty/feed and tack store, or order it online. Thank goodness we have lots of feed stores in Tucson.
And, sometimes, she gets stew, which is mostly meat (grass fed beef or bison), carrots, peas, maybe some sweet potatoes (depends on how I'm feeling the day I make it), and a small (tiny) bowl of frozen blueberries for her treat in the summertime. 
Good food keeps the body lean. I've lost 30 lbs just from watching what and how my dog eats, and following a similar plan! They really are smarter than us...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sagelfn said:


> 5 days ago he was feeding dog food http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/85863-what-you-feeding-your-dog-12.html#post1792305
> 
> just another person trying to start something


its all good, my dogs would like cake and Mickey D's too, but I draw the line if something is cooked or baked, I don't feed it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner ate Fettuccine Alfredo and blueberry poptarts once.:crazy:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> its all good, my dogs would like cake and Mickey D's too, but I draw the line if something is cooked or baked, I don't feed it!


lol mcdonalds cooks their food?!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, it sure isn't raw! Should have put fried in there, too! LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca ate half a bag of whole wheat rolls a few weeks ago...someone left them in the living room at dog's eye level overnight... So much for her grain free diet!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I made a roast beef sandwich, put it on the table, and went to get a cup, and came back it wasnt on the table, I looked down and there was Molly eating my sandwich! with BBQ SAUCE!LOL.

Another time i was sitting at the coffee table and was eating a pizza(not a whole one) and my hand was up and had a piece of pizza in my hand, Molly was right behind my on the couch and took it out of my hand and ate it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

if the dog is eating it, it is dog food...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So fettuccine alfredo is dog food?ok!XD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I give my dogs table scraps on occasion. Some more often then others. They rarely get sick on table scraps. I would say never but I Arwen did not do good with rib roast once. 

Anyhow, I fed Babsy pork fried rice, spare ribs, and egg foo young instead of her kibble last night. I expected something funky today. Nope, nice stiff compact VA-1 poop. 

This is why I get so frustrated with dog food. I am feeding stuff now that I am getting good results with, but the last stuff, just change the bag and half my lot were having a loose stool, but I could feed them raw chicken leg quarters with out a problem. Even now, if I run out of kibble, I make dog food out of hamburger, chicken, blue berrys and apples, oatmeal or bread crumbs or rice, carrots, peas, salmon, beans, and yogurt or cottage cheese. Nice stiff hard poop from it. 

When I go to the boston market, I buy a family meal and split it between me and the two dogs in the back of the car -- never a problem -- even if it makes ME sick like the chinese food yesterday. 

And when you add it all up, you have to ask yourself: why DO I feed a good, five star dog food???

I am really happy with what I am feeding now though, but it doesn't have all them stars, but I can feed it to all of my dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, and I give them McDonalds hamburgers too. 

Terrible owners. But you have to give them something for going through doggy classes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dog has never tasted human food. Not even a piece of cheese, everyone that comes into my house is told immediately that he cannot have any human food. If something falls on the floor he will not touch it, he walks away from it because he knows he is not allowed to eat it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't feed things like hot dogs, ham, sweets, bread, corn, or leftovers (salt etc.) but I give things like eggs, yogurt, chicken, beef, turkey, lamb, pork, fish, veggies, fruit, and sweet potatoes. 

Fast food hamburgers? No way, those are all mine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> My dog has never tasted human food. Not even a piece of cheese, everyone that comes into my house is told immediately that he cannot have any human food. If something falls on the floor he will not touch it, he walks away from it because he knows he is not allowed to eat it.


wow, that is kind of sad. My dogs really don't know what kibble is, is that sad, too?


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> wow, that is kind of sad. My dogs really don't know what kibble is, is that sad, too?


It's not sad because the dog doesn't know any other type of life. Has no idea what it is missing out on not getting human food. 

I don't feed my dogs ANY human food either...nothing is more annoying to me than dogs that beg and invade your space when you eat. Sad would underfeeding or forgetting to feed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My space doesn't get invaded while I eat, that is a training issue, not a nutrition issue


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ugh oh... mine have had my chicken, some turkey from the deli also, they had the last of my ice cream too. They get those nasty vienna sausages occasionally cause they love them. Today was sardines at the end of the track. They love it when I leave a little food from the fancy restaurant and bring it home. They love all kinds of cheese for training, oh and tortellini is popular. I never thought it was a problem? 

It doesn't cause begging unless you let it and it hasn't hurt my dogs over the many years as it is in moderation.

Inky and Blackberries lived to be 15 and 16 years old and never needed a vet except for vaccinations. They never had kibble a day in their lives. They ate what we ate on the farm. Glowing, healthy, active working dogs.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> My space doesn't get invaded while I eat, that is a training issue, not a nutrition issue


Ditto. It is completely a training issue. Phoenix will get any leftover veggies or fish when I actually cook. He will lay down quietly in the kitchen while we eat. When we are done, he runs to his bowl wondering if tonight is leftover night...

B/c of his allergies, he stopped getting Mickey D's burgers. But he can still have some fries...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

We don't feed table scraps either, but I will admit, I had a whopper earlier, and pulled a chunk of meat off and gave it to him. I mean, I cook chicken breast and liver and such as training treats, but I don't feed him from the kitchen table, and even when I go through a drive-thru I can toss the bag next to him on the front seat, and he just gives it a sniff and then back to the window... hes just pretty well behaved in general.. BUT.. I wish I could get a cheaper LBP grain free--- but Orijen it is... I will be so thankful on the 13th bag when it's a freebie!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have always heard it is fine to give human food, except for maybe from a vet. Kibble is a relatively new way of feeding dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is a little brat she will not eat anything like chips or something unless its dipped i something like salsa or guacamole.lol


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ha.. last comment lol sorry was checking my subs... Gizmo ( our APBT) will eat anything handed to her... jalepenos, celery ( and no these aren't things she gets on the normal, but it's happened) as long as it's dipped in ranch... so that's how we give her pills!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

milkmoney11 said:


> I don't feed my dogs ANY human food either...nothing is more annoying to me than dogs that beg and invade your space when you eat. Sad would underfeeding or forgetting to feed.


Bianca never begs or invades my space when I'm eating. I think that has to do with training rather than what they are fed.

She's gotten plenty of "human" food as her previous owner hunted and fed her a raw diet, and I've also fed her a raw diet (sometimes.)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

LOL funny that, chip dip!

Ditto on that high priced Orijen LBP!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't believe Molly eats guacamole.lol If it doesn't have anything on it she will turn her head like a brat!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Be careful with the guacamole as avocados are on just about every warning list for what not to feed dogs. I nor anyone in my family like them so I don't ever have any in the house. I don't remember offhand if the recommendation is not to feed at all or only in strict moderation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

With avocado, it is the brown area near the skin and pit that is toxic. Never feed it to parrots, either.
Too bad,because it has so many nutritious benefits.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> 5 days ago he was feeding dog food http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/85863-what-you-feeding-your-dog-12.html#post1792305
> 
> just another person trying to start something


 
hahaha wow, where have the sense of humors gone on this forum??:headbang:


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

lcht2 said:


> hahaha wow, where have the sense of humors gone on this forum??:headbang:


I think this is a perfect example where sarcasm is lost in the typed word. You were taken seriously. I think your sarcasm/humor missed the mark. 

And I think that's how arguments start. There are plenty of senses of humor on this forum, just that sometimes it just doesn't come across to every reader that way. 

BTW, you got any of that birthday cake laying around. I'm jonesing for a suger high.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

DnP said:


> I think this is a perfect example where sarcasm is lost in the typed word. You were taken seriously. I think your sarcasm/humor missed the mark.
> 
> And I think that's how arguments start. There are plenty of senses of humor on this forum, just that sometimes it just doesn't come across to every reader that way.
> 
> BTW, you got any of that birthday cake laying around. I'm jonesing for a suger high.


 
nope..its all gone haha

funny story, i fostered this GSD for about a month and one day right after my daughters birthday i put him in a crate and left to do something. i came home and he was sprawled out in the middle of the liveing room floor. he had broken out of his crate, ate half a bag of dog food and ate all of the left over birthday cake. i wouldnt have known anything had happened if i didnt see the plate the cake was on licked cleaner than the best dishewasger in the world had the capability of doing!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

No it's not all gone...I find you rather entertaining....LOL

OMG...I am picturing a big ole GSD on its back, legs sprawled out in a sugar/food coma, snoring with bits of frosting around its lips...

Dang...it's only 6:30am here and I'm AGAIN having an urge for birthday cake...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> With avocado, it is the brown area near the skin and pit that is toxic. Never feed it to parrots, either.
> Too bad,because it has so many nutritious benefits.


That is EXACTLY what I have been wanting to know...I thought that might be the case, but wasn't sure. Thank you!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i don't feed Molly the actual avocado, i feed her the dip.lol


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

** Removed by Admin. **


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

** Removed by Admin**


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

** removed by Admin**


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

thats it i am switching to wellness large breed puppy super 5 mix . thank you all for the info.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

** removed by Admin**
Yes, and the best thing to do is walk away and not let him get what he wants (to rile you up)

I already notified on that post. I believe it is against forum rules to attempt to continue a locked thread.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Lin. 

That is what everyone needs to do. 

Jean
Admin


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I am switching Jolene to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural as I can get it from a LOCAL store a friend of mine owns. Sure I can get TOTW, and have fed that. The Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural is grain free, with small sized kibble. Also the bag has one of these "sliders" on the top that seals the bag better. I switched her over a few weeks. I had the remainder of the dog food in a plastic container. I replaced with Earthborn the amount she ate.... in the large plastic container and shook it up. It looks like I am more than 90% shifted and she has not even had loose poops. The Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural is a tier 6. 



Powell 




unloader said:


> My parent's malinois is on Iams currently, and I am desperately trying to get them to switch to something better. Here are my option from my local specialty store: TOTW(concerned about the E-word), Wellness and wellness core(concerned with it being a newer company), Earthborn and Natural Balance.
> 
> I am leaning toward natural balance since that seems to be similar in meat content to Iams, but I would hope better quality. Would this be a good choice given my choices? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> ** removed by Admin**
> Yes, and the best thing to do is walk away and not let him get what he wants (to rile you up)
> 
> I already notified on that post. I believe it is against forum rules to attempt to continue a locked thread.


I was just answering someone else's question.

Anyways, as I was saying, I don't feed my dog the actual avocado, i give her the dip.


----------

